# Gromette just learning



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

My 6 year old daughter is just learning... Her issue is that she likes to go fast... very fast. This can lead to some spectacular wipe outs. She sucks at turning so just bombs down. I hold her hand, or ride in front of her to slow her down, but this leads to some out of balance situations and then she starts to depend on me.

So...

I am thinking of drilling a hole into the back of her board and attaching a rope/strap which I'll hold onto behind her. Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## ghostovan (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm.. i'm afraid it'll be more dangerous for both of you.:thumbsdown:

May be you'd better "unwax" her snowboard base? S**ted base - low speed.:dunno: 

And try to find out gentle slopes with some obstacles(no "rocks or sharp metal crap" though) or curved ones (narrow to force her turns following the path).

Another idea: just play with her - make small slalom track and challenge her!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

ghostovan said:


> Hmm.. i'm afraid it'll be more dangerous for both of you.:thumbsdown:


She's tiny.. she won't pull me anywhere lol

I can't see it being dangerous for me... I see skiers use leashes on their kids all the time... but it's tied around the waist. That type of setup wouldn't work on a board, because the body needs to be more active than skiing.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I have a little on as well, and I dabbled with this very idea. The end result is you tug on the board and throw off their balance. I would bag this approach.

I read recently on a thread here about learning to snowboard and the site snowboardprofessor was mentioned. I had never heard of it, so I checked it out. It's a little corny, but informative overall.


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

Lessons! Six years old is when SB lessons begin! A good AASI pro will have her linking turns with two or three lessons.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

I have to find a good instructor


----------



## shutupandride (Oct 6, 2009)

In Canada AASI is CASI I believe. Check with local mountains in your area and do some web research. Ask friends and soon you will get some info as to the best place to get quality lessons for your young one(s). There is an established curriculum for teaching people, regardless of age, how to link turns quickly and SAFELY on a snowboard. It usually takes about three lessons to get people linking turns. Sounds like she has some basics down, like gliding etc.... Her first lesson will get her to control her speed and the next one she may actually link turns. It's hard to know for sure but lessons are ALWAYS money well spent.


----------



## Catman (Mar 16, 2008)

Try putting a 20 foot strap around her waist through her belt loops. I did this and it worked awesome for me.The great thing about it is you can slow her down and tug it to get her attention and worst case stop her from a crash.The strap comes out on the up hill side of her hip so she can still learn toturn heel and toe.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations...a little meat torpedo; have one of those, definitely lessons, padding and helmet. Don't discourage the speed, but encourage control...get her to do little games, e.g. play follow the leader doing adventure trail riding through the gullies and trees. Daughter started with 8 weeks of 2-3 hour lessons....now 8 years later at 15 she's faster than 95 percent of her riding buds who are 15-20 yr guys; And when she really wants to go fast, she discovered skiing last year...literally bombs straight down the groomers. btw got good health insurance?


----------



## beggionahorseho (Oct 27, 2008)

YouTube - Burton Riglet Reel Tech


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2009)

beggionahorseho said:


> YouTube - Burton Riglet Reel Tech


sweet little invention :thumbsup:


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Snowolf said:


> Lessons, lessons, lessons!
> 
> Either by you or an instructor. This is the top issue I deal with as a kid`s instructor. These little tykes love the speed and they have no fear of anything. Getting them to learn to control speed and stop is generally what I hear the most from the parent and is something I work on most with kids.
> 
> ...


A lot of good advice here... Thanks!

I'm going shopping for a hula hoop!


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

Hula hoop idea is awesome! A couple of instructors yesterday were watching me work with her and said they were going to start using it with the little ones.

The best thing is that I can get her working toe side without fear of the "butt slam"


----------

